# Toro HMR 1600



## kyoshorunner (Mar 3, 2003)

I have an older Toro tractor that has the dual hydrostatic drives. One for each rear wheel. The other day the tractor started slowing down every time I made a left hand turn. The right rear wheel is no longer turning. There is an interlock between the steering and the clutches for the hydrostatic drives. I have removed each chain, one at a time to see if I could isolate the problem, and I found that the right hydrostatic drive is not turning the wheel. When going straight or turning right the left wheel will move the tractor, but the slightest turn to the left causes the tractor to stop. Is this something that is worth fixing or is it time to buy a new tractor?

Thanks

John


----------



## peppy (Jul 19, 2006)

Fluid ever been changed?


----------



## kyoshorunner (Mar 3, 2003)

Yep, its been regularly maintained but I wonder if after 18 years and over 1600 hours the drive has given up.


----------

